# Sig p220 refinishing



## Bradley26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just have acquired my first pistol it's a older sig 
P220. I'm looking to get it refinished and some other stuff done to it .would It be better to send it to sigs custom shop or somewhere ells?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Depending on what you have in mind, I would also check services offered by Grayguns; Bruce Gray. His website is *here*.


----------



## Bradley26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for the link has anybody on here used robarguns to refinish a gun?


----------

